# 4 pronoms febles plegats?



## pcplus

Se m'han acudit exemples amb 4 pronoms febles, són possibles??

Treu-los-les-n'hi (c.i: als nens/a les nenes, cd: les llibretes, d'anglès, al col·legi =c.c.lloc)

Ella els les n'hi treu


----------



## Namarne

pcplus said:


> Treu-los-les-n'hi (c.i: als nens/a les nenes, cd: les llibretes, d'anglès, al col·legi =c.c.lloc)


No t'ho sé dir del cert, però per a mi no és possible substituir "d'anglès", en aquesta frase, amb un pronom feble. 
Jo diria: _ella els les hi treu_. (O *les *substitueix a "llibretes d'anglès"). 


> Ella els les n'hi treu.


Jo no veig que es pugui dir això, perquè el *en *(n') no s'entén com a "d'anglès", sinó com "d'un lloc" (en aquesta frase, vull dir); i aleshores *hi* s'entén com aquesta duplicació (incorrecta) que fem molts quan parlem per substituir el complement indirecte ("als nens", que ja queda substituït per *els*). 

És ben liat! (A veure els altres què hi diuen).


----------



## betulina

Estic d'acord amb en Namarne. "Les llibretes d'anglès" crec que s'ha d'entendre com un sol sintagma i, per tant, complement. I respecte al complement de lloc... A veure, deixa'm mirar bé la frase: 



> Treu-los-les-n'hi (c.i: als nens/a les nenes, cd: les llibretes, d'anglès, al col·legi =c.c.lloc)


Seria "Treu [les llibretes d'anglès] [als nens] [al col·legi]". El complement de lloc sí que es pronominalitzaria amb "hi", però en aquest cas em costa veure que es pugui fer... Si diem "treu-los-les-hi", crec que entenem el que deia en Namarne, aquest ús col·loquial de "hi" com a objecte indirecte. No ho veig clar..., a veure si algú ens hi ajuda.


(Per cert, una cosa: per a mi aquest "treu" hauria de ser "pren"; "treure" en català no té el sentit del "quitar" castellà, ha de ser "prendre" - si volies dir això).


----------



## Lurrezko

Jo no hi veig cap objecció gramatical: *pren-los-les-hi*. Ara bé, jo no ho he dit mai, francament.


----------



## The Traveler

Bona tarda,

Segons la _Guia d'usos lingüístics_ de l'Institut Interuniversitari de Filologia Valenciana (ja sé que no és el català de Catalunya, però crec que també serveix), no existeixen les combinacions de 4 pronoms febles: "Els pronoms febles poden aparèixer en combinacions binàries i, molt més esporàdicament, en combinacions ternàries". Et deixo l'enllaç : http://books.google.ad/books?id=9-Z...ries i, molt més esporàdicament, en c&f=false (és la pàgina 106)
M'agradaria donar-te un exemple de combinació ternària, però no em vull equivocar (tot i que vaig sentir algú que la va dir... ) 
Espero que això et serveixi. Passa una bona tarda!


----------



## Namarne

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Jo no hi veig cap objecció gramatical: *pren-los-les-hi*. Ara bé, jo no ho he dit mai, francament.


Jo tampoc no n'hi veig i tampoc no ho he dit.  

(Betu, amb això de l'indirecte em referia a _n'hi_, no a _hi_;  volia dir en el cas de voler ajuntar tots quatre pronoms. Però igualment és rebuscat).


----------



## Cento

Estic  d'acord amb les explicacions de Namarne i Betulina sobre l'exemple de  pcplus.
Amb* pren-los-les-hi* no hi veig cap problema gramatical, però només hi ha tres pronoms i busquem la combinació de quatre. Bé, i una altra cosa, és que _jo prenc el sol,_ _prenc una orxata o prenc alguna cosa de les teues mans quan me la dones_, però _no prenc unes llibretes del col·legi_. Encara que això és un altre tema i potser és una qüestió dialectal que ignore.

Se m'ocorre una frase semblant a la de pcplus,

_-Les nenes necessiten les llibretes d'anglès i se les han deixat al  col·legi. Encara farem tard! Els les traure ràpidament d'allà dins.
-Afanya't i treu-los-les-n'hi_. 

Però, tot i que siga correcte, l'ús de _traure_ em sona un poc estrany ací. Crec que diríem_ agafa-les i porta-les ací... Dugues les llibretes que estan dins el col·legi... _No sé si m'enganye, però crec que Pcplus empra _traure _en el sentit de l'espanyol _traer_ o potser _llevar_ i del català _portar-dur._ Però en català,_ traure_ vol dir _Portar, fer sortir, algú o alguna cosa fora del lloc on està tancat, retingut, posat;_ és a dir,_ sacar_ en castellà.

Un altre exemple:
_-Les nenes estan molt assedegades.
 Puc treure'ls els sucs de la nevera immediatament.
-Treu-los-els-n'hi!_

los= a les nenes (CI)
els-les= els sucs - les llibretes d'anglès (CD)
en= de la nevera - del col·legi (Complement d'origen o procedència)
hi= ràpidament - immediatament (Complement circumstancial de manera)

Respecte al que diu The Traveler, jo he llegit més d'una volta, encara que ara no trobe on, que és possible la combinació de quatre pronoms febles. Sempre he suposat que és possible gramaticalment, però farragós i poc econòmic per a la llengua. Potser m'equivoque, però crec que la "Guia d'Ussos..."  fa referència a les combinacions normals de pronoms febles i les de quatre no ho són, encara que siguen possibles i correctes. Sincerament, ni ho he utilitzat mai ni ho he sentit en la vida.  Tampoc no recorde haver-ho llegit mai. Encara que siga correcte, supose  que la llengua sempre troba opcions més pràctiques. Per exemple, en els  casos que he proposat més amunt, s'entendria molt bé una resposta tan  senzilla i entenedora com _Fes-ho!   _

Salut!


----------



## The Traveler

Cento said:


> Estic  d'acord amb les explicacions de Namarne i Betulina sobre l'exemple de  pcplus.
> Amb* pren-los-les-hi* no hi veig cap problema gramatical, però només hi ha tres pronoms i busquem la combinació de quatre. Bé, i una altra cosa, és que _jo prenc el sol,_ _prenc una orxata o prenc alguna cosa de les teues mans quan me la dones_, però _no prenc unes llibretes del col·legi_. Encara que això és un altre tema i potser és una qüestió dialectal que ignore.
> 
> Se m'ocorre una frase semblant a la de pcplus,
> 
> _-Les nenes necessiten les llibretes d'anglès i se les han deixat al  col·legi. Encara farem tard! Els les traure ràpidament d'allà dins.
> -Afanya't i treu-los-les-n'hi_.
> 
> Però, tot i que siga correcte, l'ús de _traure_ em sona un poc estrany ací. Crec que diríem_ agafa-les i porta-les ací... Dugues les llibretes que estan dins el col·legi... _No sé si m'enganye, però crec que Pcplus empra _traure _en el sentit de l'espanyol _traer_ o potser _llevar_ i del català _portar-dur._ Però en català,_ traure_ vol dir _Portar, fer sortir, algú o alguna cosa fora del lloc on està tancat, retingut, posat;_ és a dir,_ sacar_ en castellà.
> 
> Un altre exemple:
> _-Les nenes estan molt assedegades.
> Puc treure'ls els sucs de la nevera immediatament.
> -Treu-los-els-n'hi!_
> 
> los= a les nenes (CI)
> els-les= els sucs - les llibretes d'anglès (CD)
> en= de la nevera - del col·legi (Complement d'origen o procedència)
> hi= ràpidament - immediatament (Complement circumstancial de manera)
> 
> Respecte al que diu The Traveler, jo he llegit més d'una volta, encara que ara no trobe on, que és possible la combinació de quatre pronoms febles. Sempre he suposat que és possible gramaticalment, però farragós i poc econòmic per a la llengua. Potser m'equivoque, però crec que la "Guia d'Ussos..."  fa referència a les combinacions normals de pronoms febles i les de quatre no ho són, encara que siguen possibles i correctes. Sincerament, ni ho he utilitzat mai ni ho he sentit en la vida.  Tampoc no recorde haver-ho llegit mai. Encara que siga correcte, supose  que la llengua sempre troba opcions més pràctiques. Per exemple, en els  casos que he proposat més amunt, s'entendria molt bé una resposta tan  senzilla i entenedora com _Fes-ho!   _
> 
> Salut!


Recorda que el llibre també esmenta les combinacions ternàries (les quals no són combinacions simples). M'agradaria afegir que conec una professora de català que em va dir el mateix que hi ha al llibre i que no es podien fer combinacions de més de 3 pronoms febles. Bé, caldrà esperar una altra opinió...


----------



## Lurrezko

Adjunto un paràgraf de la Gramàtica de Badia i Margarit (Gramàtica de la llengua catalana, pàg. 495):


> Recollint l'al·lusió que acabo de fer a la possibilitat de grups de quatre pronoms febles, cal dir que normalment el que en completa el nombre sol ésser un dels pronoms de "participació moral" en l'acció (també anomenat "datiu ètic"). Per exemple (dit per una mare a qui el seu fill, molt petit, se n'ha anat tot sol a l'escola, contra el costum i les previsions): _se me n'hi ha anat tot sol (a l'escola)_. Allò que seria un grup de tres formes (_se n'hi anat_, compost per: els dos pronoms del verb de moviment anar-se'n + el pronom adverbial _hi_) es converteix en un grup de quatre, per la inclusió d'un _me_ que denota el grau de subjectivitat de l'expressió. De totes maneres, els grups de quatre formes són rars i no modifiquen el comportament morfològic dels grups de tres.



Afegiré, a títol personal, que el grup de quatre pronoms que proposa Badia i Margarit em sona completament natural, a diferència de tots els que s'han proposat en el fil.


----------



## The Traveler

Bé, pel que fa al fet que podem trobar combinacions de fins a 3 pronoms febles, volia dir que això serveix pels pronoms que substitueixen un complement (CD, CI, CRV...)  Em sembla que estic embolicant massa les coses, no?


----------



## pcplus

el verb "quitar" del castellà sempre l'he traduït com "treure", corregiu-me si hi estic equivocat.

potser no vaig fer servir la millor expressió... suposem *treu als nens les rajoles de xocolata al col·legi "*quítales a los niños las tabletas de chocolate en el colegio"

les rajoles de xocolata, quan arribis al col·legi,del calaix*, treu-los-les-n'hi*, a aquests nens!!!!

Aquí hi poso un altre exemple recollit en un llibre, però, com dieu, es tracta de verbs reflexius pronominals

_En català hi ha casos on es poden combinar fins a 4 pronoms febles:_

_Se te n'hi han apuntat, de nens, a l'excursió_


----------



## Cento

Hola de nou,
L'ús que fas de treure, pcplus, no és equivocat, però a voltes hi ha  millors opcions per traduir "quitar"; per exemple prendre, com ja sha  dit. 
D'altra part, jo no t'entenia bé, supose que perquè a vegades jo use  traure i altres llevar (crec que gran part dels valencians ho fa igual).  Encara que sovint em resulten intercanviables (llevar-traure una taca,  llevar-traure un tap) no sempre (moure alguna cosa de l'interior a  l'exterior d'un altra és sempre traure-treure; prendre la possessió  d'alguna cosa que tenia un altre, per a mi, és normalment llevar, a vegades prendre o arrebatar). Disculpa el malentès.

Respecte al primer exemple que poses:
Quan arribis al col·legi, treu als nens les rajoles de xocolata del calaix.

treu-los-les-n'hi

los= als nens
les= les rajoles de xocolata
en= del calaix
hi= Quan arribis al col·legi 

Encara que no n'estic segur, jo ho veig de la següent manera:

Si el sentit que dones a treure és "moure de l'interior a l'exterior  d'alguna cosa, en aquest cas del calaix" crec que l'ús d'*en* és correcte.
Si el sentit que dones a treure és "prendre possessió de les rajoles i  que la perden els nens, que canvie el tenidor" no indica lloc d'origen o  procedència, sinó a qui els lleves les rajoles; i això ja ens ho diu el  pronom *los* (als nens).

En qualsevol cas, té molta raó Lurrezko oniak, l'exemple de Badia i  Margarit sona molt natural i els nostres no. Afegiria que l'últim  exemple que has posat tu, _Se te n'hi han apuntat..._ també sona bé. Així  que els meus els mantindria sota sospita.
Diu Badia "...la possibilitat de grups de quatre pronoms febles, cal dir que normalment  el que en completa el..." i normalment no vol dir sempre. És a dir, que  fins i tot si els nostres exemples estan malament, encara hi ha altres  possibilitats que no són pronoms de "participació moral". Però a mi ni  se m'ocorren altres  tipus de combinacions ni en trobe enlloc.

Salut!


----------



## Kalimi5t

> Afegiré, a títol personal, que el grup de quatre pronoms que proposa Badia i Margarit em sona completament natural, a diferència de tots els que s'han proposat en el fil


Totalment d'accord amb en Lurrezko


----------



## ampurdan

Completament natural, sí, però també "trampós" d'alguna manera. Realment, en la frase "se me n'hi ha anat tot sol", l'únic pronom que substitueix un element sintàctic és "hi". "Me", com ja es diu, és un datiu ètic, i "se" i "ne" formen en realitat part inseparable del verb. A tot estirar, als efectes de substitució, jo només n'hi comptaria dos, i encara.


----------



## Lurrezko

ampurdan said:


> Completament natural, sí, però també "trampós" d'alguna manera. Realment, en la frase "se me n'hi ha anat tot sol", l'únic pronom que substitueix un element sintàctic és "hi". "Me", com ja es diu, és un datiu ètic, i "se" i "ne" formen en realitat part inseparable del verb. A tot estirar, als efectes de substitució, jo només n'hi comptaria dos, i encara.



Sí, hi estic d'acord. Però trobo que la resta d'exemples amb tres (o quatre) pronoms febles que es proposen són pura gramàtica de saló, un passatemps teòric. Esclar que la gramàtica en té molt, de passatemps teòric.

Salut


----------



## pcplus

la combinació de pronoms febles que hi heu posat abans però amb datiu étic... *fan 5 pronoms febles!!!*

-Les nenes estan molt assedegades.
Puc treure'ls els sucs de la nevera immediatament.


_*-Treu-me-los-els-n'hi!*_

me=CI étic

los= a les nenes (CI)
els= els sucs (CD)
en= de la nevera (Complement d'origen o procedència)
hi= immediatament (Complement circumstancial de manera)


----------



## Lurrezko

pcplus said:


> he creat una combinació de 5 pronoms febles amb datiu étic:
> 
> emporta-me-los-la-n'hi
> 
> me= datiu étic
> los=a elles
> la=la llet
> en=del camp
> hi=rápidament



Què maca. Me la tatuaré.


----------



## VicBuso

Salutacions!

No sóc capaç de refutar el teu exemple amb cinc pronoms febles però caldria que ho confirmés un expert. L'exemple que s'utilitza per a quatre, que ja en són molts, és:

Em pensava que amb el gat no se’m podria ficar cap rata al jardí, però l’altre dia *se me n’hi* van ficar dues.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

pcplus said:


> la combinació de pronoms febles que hi heu posat abans però amb datiu étic... *fan 5 pronoms febles!!!*
> 
> -Les nenes estan molt assedegades.
> Puc treure'ls els sucs de la nevera immediatament.
> 
> 
> _*-Treu-me-los-els-n'hi!*_
> 
> me=CI étic
> 
> los= a les nenes (CI)
> els= els sucs (CD)
> en= de la nevera (Complement d'origen o procedència)
> hi= immediatament (Complement circumstancial de manera)



Ja sé que vinc tard, però... no deuria ser "les" en comptes de "los", perquè les nenes són nenes, no nens?


----------



## RIU

Si, sembla s'hi ha cardat un bon embolic.


----------

